# [Solved] No SMP for Hyperthreading P4?

## ksool

I have a P4 which I know has hyperthreading enabled but yet, the kernel only recognizes it as a single proc. I have SMP enabled in my kernel, but other than that, really don't know what could be causing the problem. Ideas?Last edited by ksool on Mon Oct 29, 2007 3:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jexxie

I do believe there's a specific option in the kernel to enable Hyperthreading, enabling SMP is only halfway.

----------

## codergeek42

I haven't had the need for a manual kernel configuration in a very long time; but as I recall, the option for it is called "Symmetric Multithreading." Its symbol is CONFIG_SCHED_SMT.

Edit: Minor grammar fix.

----------

## bunder

tried checking your bios?  some pc's ship with HT turned off by default.

cheers

----------

## ksool

I've already enabled SMP and SMT. On 2.6.22-gentoo-r8, my proc type and features section looks like this:

```

  │ │                  [*] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)                                                     │ │  

  │ │                  [*] High Resolution Timer Support                                                       │ │  

  │ │                  [*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                  │ │  

  │ │                      Subarchitecture Type (Generic architecture (Summit, bigsmp, ES7000, default))  ---> │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] Paravirtualization support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                           │ │  

  │ │                      Processor family (Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/older Xeon)  --->         │ │  

  │ │                  [*] Generic x86 support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                  [*] HPET Timer Support                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                  (2) Maximum number of CPUs (2-255)                                                      │ │  

  │ │                  [*] SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support                                              │ │  

  │ │                  [*] Multi-core scheduler support                                                        │ │  

  │ │                      Preemption Model (Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop))  --->                      │ │  

  │ │                  [*] Preempt The Big Kernel Lock                                                         │ │  

  │ │                  [*] Machine Check Exception                                                             │ │  

  │ │                  <*>   Check for non-fatal errors on AMD Athlon/Duron / Intel Pentium 4                  │ │  

  │ │                  [*]   check for P4 thermal throttling interrupt.                                        │ │  

  │ │                  < > Toshiba Laptop support                                                              │ │  

  │ │                  < > Dell laptop support                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] Enable X86 board specific fixups for reboot                                         │ │  

  │ │                  <*> /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support                               │ │  

  │ │                  <*> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                                    │ │  

  │ │                  <*> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                          │ │  

  │ │                      Firmware Drivers  --->                                                              │ │  

  │ │                      High Memory Support (4GB)  --->                                                     │ │  

  │ │                      Memory model (Flat Memory)  --->                                                    │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] 64 bit Memory and IO resources (EXPERIMENTAL)                                       │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem                                          │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] Math emulation                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                  [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                           │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] Enable kernel irq balancing                                                         │ │  

  │ │                  [*] Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode                                 │ │  

  │ │                      Timer frequency (250 HZ)  --->                                                      │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] kexec system call                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] kernel crash dumps (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] Build a relocatable kernel(EXPERIMENTAL)                                            │ │  

  │ │                  (0x100000) Alignment value to which kernel should be aligned                            │ │  

  │ │                  [ ] Support for suspend on SMP and hot-pluggable CPUs (EXPERIMENTAL)                    │ │  

  │ │                  [*] Compat VDSO support                                                                 │ │ 

```

I think I may have accidentally  enabled something I wasn't supposed to, but I'm not sure what.

EDIT: HT is definitely enabled in the bios ( and it works in windows)

----------

## bunder

 *Quote:*   

>   │ │                      Subarchitecture Type (Generic architecture (Summit, bigsmp, ES7000, default))  ---> │ │  

 

 :Arrow:   PC?

cheers

----------

## ksool

 :Embarassed: 

Compiling now. Thanks.

----------

## ksool

Switched to PC but I'm still only seeing 1 proc.    :Confused: 

----------

## bunder

can we get a dmesg?

cheers

----------

## zeek

Make sure you have kernel options power management, acpi, processor, and thermal zone built and if they're modules loaded and running.

----------

## ksool

I specifically disabled acpi as I hadn't had the opportunity to set it up yet. Why would it be required for HT?

dmesg looks like this:

```

# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@gertrude) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #9 SMP Fri Oct 26 01:17:32 EDT 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ff74000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff74000 - 000000003ff76000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff76000 - 000000003ff97000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff97000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fecf0000 - 00000000fecf1000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe710

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262004) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262004

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262004

On node 0 totalpages: 262004

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 254 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32374 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: DELL     Product ID: Dim 8300     APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

I/O APIC #2 Version 32 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 259958

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mttr vga=0x318

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2992.579 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1034564k/1048016k available (2095k kernel code, 12876k reserved, 1001k data, 248k init, 130512k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffa2000 - 0xfffff000   ( 372 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc040e000 - 0xc044c000   ( 248 kB)

      .data : 0xc030bf66 - 0xc04066cc   (1001 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc030bf66   (2095 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5989.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=11978809)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 12k freed

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 09

Total of 1 processors activated (5989.40 BogoMIPS).

ExtINT not setup in hardware but reported by MP table

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbb30, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0880-08bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Firmware left 0000:02:08.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/24d0] at 0000:00:1f.0

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> IRQ 19

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> IRQ 23

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> IRQ 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:01:00.0[A] -> IRQ 16

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:02:00.0[A] -> IRQ 21

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:02:01.0[A] -> IRQ 22

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:02:02.0[A] -> IRQ 17

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:02:02.2[B] -> IRQ 18

PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:02:08.0[A] -> IRQ 20

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fd000000-feafffff

  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fce00000-fcffffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-500fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

intel_rng: Firmware space is locked read-only. <4>intel_rng: If you can't or

 don't want to <4>intel_rng: disable this in firmware setup, and <4>intel_rng: if

 you are certain that your <4>intel_rng: system has a functional

 RNG, try<4>intel_rng: using the 'no_fwh_detect' option.

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i875 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f080

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf0b6, set palette = c00cf120

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfcedb000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:07:E9:53:9A:BE

tg3.c:v3.77 (May 31, 2007)

eth1: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50-D) rev 3001 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:10:18:07:50:06

eth1: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth1: dma_rwctrl[763f0000] dma_mask[64-bit]

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD800BB-75CAA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD5000AAKB-00UKA0, ATA DISK drive

hda: selected mode 0x45

hdb: selected mode 0x45

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616T, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-248F, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: selected mode 0x42

hdd: selected mode 0x42

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 156250000 sectors (80000 MB)

        native  capacity is 156301488 sectors (80026 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 976773168 sectors (500107 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=60801/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 408050526 ns)

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

Time: pit clocksource has been installed.

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fceda800-fcedafff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xffa80800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000ff80

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000ff60

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000ff40

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000ff20

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c00a101e315]

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 5 ports detected

usb 3-2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2.1: device not accepting address 3, error -71

usb 3-2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-2.1: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

usb 3-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech MX Mouse as /class/input/input1

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

HID device not claimed by input or hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:12:24 PDT 2007

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.7.0

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset b (was 165314e4, writing 86531028)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 3 (was 0, writing 4010)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 2 (was 2000000, writing 2000001)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset 1 (was 2b00000, writing 2b00106)

tg3: eth1: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth1: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

```

----------

## fikiz

Hyperthreading must be supported and enabled by your motherboard. check the bios configuration.

ciao.

----------

## ksool

HT is definitely enabled in the bios and functional in the hardware. I can get it to work in windows, but no love in linux.

----------

## cyrillic

 *krs1ars wrote:*   

> I specifically disabled acpi as I hadn't had the opportunity to set it up yet. Why would it be required for HT? 

 

I am not sure why, but it is required.

----------

## ksool

Enabling ACPI did it. Thanks all.

----------

## eccerr0r

ACPI=Advanced Configuration and Power Interface, seems people assume ACPI=power savings only, when it's not ..

ACPI=off is not the right solution in the long run, though many (older?) machines support the older MPS1.1 / MPS1.4 standards...

(My Foxconn G9657MA appears to hang the machine when ACPI is on, on a stock kernel.  Turning it off, and the m/b and bios at least still supports MPS1.1/MPS1.4 and both cores are still seen.  I imagine the MPS spec will be removed from many newer boards.)

----------

